# A Fatty Sunday



## iamswanny (Oct 27, 2013)

My first attempt at a Fatty.  Bacon weave sprinkled with creole seasoning.  I used hot breakfast sausage, cheddar/jack cheese, pepperjack cheese, shrooms, onion, and sweet bell peppers.  I nearly overstuffed, but was able to roll without too much damage.  The sausage and bacon I used was not stuff I usually use and it was extremely salty.  Very tasty, but the salt was a bit much.  I'll definitely be using better ingredients on my next go round with this.













131026_189.jpg



__ iamswanny
__ Oct 27, 2013


















131026_190.jpg



__ iamswanny
__ Oct 27, 2013


















131026_192.jpg



__ iamswanny
__ Oct 27, 2013


















131026_193.jpg



__ iamswanny
__ Oct 27, 2013


















131027_196.jpg



__ iamswanny
__ Oct 27, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 27, 2013)

Not bad at all!  How about a shot of the fatty cut open and all that gooey cheese running out?








Bill


----------



## iamswanny (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks.  Tomorrow (if not sooner) when I nuke up some leftovers I'll take a snap shot of the gooey cheesiness.  :)


----------



## minnox (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks and sounds really good! I also have ran in to salty conditions as well. The creole seasoning that I used made it WAY to salty as well also Red Robin seasoning was a salt overkill. They best thing I can say is to stay away from salty seasonings and possibly make your own rub!


----------



## iamswanny (Oct 28, 2013)

131027_197.jpg



__ iamswanny
__ Oct 28, 2013


----------



## iamswanny (Oct 28, 2013)

Minnox said:


> Looks and sounds really good! I also have ran in to salty conditions as well. The creole seasoning that I used made it WAY to salty as well also Red Robin seasoning was a salt overkill. They best thing I can say is to stay away from salty seasonings and possibly make your own rub!


I believe you are 100% correct.  No more creole, that was the major culprit.  I just figured it was the cheap sausage and bacon but the saltiness was too much for it to be just that.

I still chowed down!


----------

